

Yahoo is dropping incoming Email messages without user warning or consent - karimouda
http://karim-ouda.blogspot.com/2014/07/yahoo-is-dropping-incoming-email.html

======
gus_massa
I had a similar problem with Hotmail/Outlook/Live last year. My domain was
"blacklisted" and the emails simply disappeared.

